# Wireless Keyboard for Gaming



## theterminator (Mar 3, 2015)

Need recommendations for a wireless keyboard mainly for gaming purposes. Finding it difficult to discover any such keyboards on the web. There are already too many wires in my rig, don't want to add another.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

What is your budget?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 3, 2015)

At max 3k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2015)

theterminator said:


> At max 3k.



Logitech K400R -2.4k


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 3, 2015)

Logitech mk520 best wireless mouse and keyboard combo for gaming.
Or go for mk320 in 2k. Best combo for cheap.
Using it right now. Logitech k400r is not for gaming that's only for htpc.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

+1 to mk520.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2015)

Not sure how one can game on MK520 layout/key size.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 4, 2015)

Logitech MK550 looks cool


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 5, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Not sure how one can game on MK520 layout/key size.



If you would get into economics that you would have to pay even more than the budget allows. Everything is available at a price point. The question is how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 5, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> If you would get into economics that you would have to pay even more than the budget allows. Everything is available at a price point. The question is how much are you willing to pay?



that mk550 is available for 3k in newegg, so its under my budget


----------

